# Screeching MaraX



## ref (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi all ,

I received my MaraX from Bella Barista earlier this month. Everything was fine with it but it would make a very loud high pitched screeching noise whenever the pressure ramped up (see here MaraX screeching). I don't think it's an issue with vibration, at least not the drip tray etc, because as you can see in the video I removed all of them. It made the noise during shots, during blind basket backflush and preheating/idle, just whenever the pressure went up.

I contacted BB and they advised a replacement which they organised very quickly and I received the new one the next day (and had the old one picked up too). It was clearly much better, however, it's still making the same noise occasionally. This one doesn't seem to make the noise during the shot, but it did make the noise at the very end of the preheating cycle this morning, and it was rather loud.

I've only been using bottled water in them (ashbeck) so I can't imagine it should be scale.

I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this problem or has any idea about what it could be. I'm not too keen about getting a replacement because 1. both machines had the issue and 2. It's quite literally a pain packing it up. I did see on Reddit a post about two months ago with someone, also with the new V2 version, with what appeared to be the same noise, and it apparently sorted itself out.

Thanks


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I'd probably ask Bella Barista since you got it from them. 
You might be fobbed off though as they can be a bit hit or miss on after sales support. 

I'd considered heading over to the other forum, coffeetime, the old members of here who have experience with Lelit machines mostly headed there and you may be more likely to get an answer.


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm by no means an expert - but that sounds like it could be a pressure relief valve?


----------



## ref (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks for the replies.

So I contacted BB and we basically have an answer: It's being caused by the OPV and they have a few machines with the same problem (probably including the one I sent back), so it wasn't just me! Apparently Lelit advise that the issue should sort itself out and if it doesn't the problem should be fixed by cleaning and lubricating the OPV.


----------

